# A B&W of my Boy Maccers



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this picture of your handsome boy Maccers.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Such a great picture! He certainly is handsome!!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Wonderful photo! 

I prefer photo #2. I love desaturated photos that retain a hint of color. Great job!


----------



## nevershoutsav (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow. Absolutely an amazing photo!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photo. I prefer photo 1. I can't tell why. It is my first reaction.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I like #2. And I love his "curly mane" What a handsome boy.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Handsome! #2


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

*Thanks everyone* for your kind comments, as Maccers is my shadow and is usually with me every minute of the day...
But I'm still on the fence to which I prefer most as I like different things about each photo... 

Just for reference, this is the full colour shot...
*#3....*


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful pics of your boy. I am partial to pic number one.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I love photo 1, it should be framed and hung up!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

This is a tough one Wally - all three are great.
Although I'm really pulled towards the color version because of what you did to Mac's eyes, I think I like the B&W one the most.  I do like his eyes in the color version.
Nice work as always.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone, Mac & I really appreciate it... 
I decided to get all the shots printed 8"x10", then I can decide which to hang up on the wall.
Yeah I now it's the cheats way out, but at least I'll have plenty of printed photos... ... ...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was going to ask if Mac could come live with me, but then I saw how far away he is. Sigh.

He's beautiful.:heartbeat:smooch:


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

How beautiful! I love #1. The darker edges somehow draw me straight into his eyes. So handsome!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I was going to ask if Mac could come live with me, but then I saw how far away he is. Sigh.
> He's beautiful.:heartbeat:smooch:


Thank you, and even if I'm a little bias, I'll have to totally agree with you, we think he's beautiful too... :heartbeat ....
Yeah, it would be a little bit of a journey... :doh:... :wave:...



Kelly_NC said:


> How beautiful! I love #1. The darker edges somehow draw me straight into his eyes. So handsome!


Thanks Kelly, appreciate your thoughts, and glad you liked the photos... ...


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice. Prefer #1 as it is a smoother transition into the background (I don't notice the grate as much). I also tend to prefer B&W.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

coffenut said:


> Nice. Prefer #1 as it is a smoother transition into the background (I don't notice the grate as much). I also tend to prefer B&W.


Thank you Lida, I'm glad you liked the shot... 
Some photos tend to look different when they are reduce in size and resolution...
But anyway, it's hard to beat a good B&W photo... ...


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

I like # 1 too!!! Great shot!!!

Bob


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

rbrooks said:


> I like # 1 too!!! Great shot!!!
> Bob


Thanks Bob, it's hard to beat a photo done in B&W as I feel it makes it ageless...


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

wonderful photos.... number 2 for me ..but you have the right idea...when printed put them all up!!..


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Always51 said:


> wonderful photos.... number 2 for me ..but you have the right idea...when printed put them all up!!..


Thank you... They all look good on paper, so now I'll just hang them in separate rooms of course...


----------

